# Why do dogs scratch at their bed?



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have often wondered why Ricky will vigorously and violently scratch the carpet, the seat of furniture, or his bedding before lying down on that spot. He also pushes blankets around with his head for no apparent reason. He was not causing any damage because we keep his nails neatly trimmed so we saw no need to try to correct the behavior. But it was a mystery.

We also wondered why Ricky prefers to sleep with a cover over his crate. At times, it provides a very calming effect on him. Still more mysteries.

The following article provided the answers and explanations to both of my questions. Ricky is pretty normal and acting in a healthy and natural way. No need for us to spend money on a doggie psychologist for the little guy. :grin2: Living with a dog, especially a Havanese, is such a rewarding and educational way of life. Always something new to learn. It keeps us young at heart! :tea:

Ricky's Popi
************************************************************************
Scratching the bed before lying down is a common canine behavior.

Your little buddy probably cocks his head in wonder as you fuss with your sheets and blankets while making the bed. Meanwhile, when you notice your dog scratching, pawing, sniffing, turning around and then scratching some more at his bed, you might be cocking your head yourself.

Instinct
Pet dogs are related to coyotes, foxes, wolves and other wild canine creatures that dig dens to raise their pups. A den serves as protection from the elements and from predators. Although your domesticated canine probably lives in great comfort -- with perhaps his own house and bed, and with no fear of being snatched up and eaten -- he may still desire to sleep in a denlike environment, according to the American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. Scratching at the bed is instinctual; it's what your dogs’ wild kin have done for ages to soften the ground.

Comfort
You plump your pillows or arrange your bedding just the way you like it before you sleep to get comfortable. Your dog likes to be comfortable, too. It can be funny to watch some of the rituals: A dog might head-butt the blanket, dig at the bed and spin around several times or more. Your dog is behaving as he would while gathering moss or leaves to make a relatively comfy bed outside, said James Glover, a retired New Jersey veterinarian, in Pet Peoples Place. Your dog is probably not signaling to you that he finds his bed uncomfortable, but you could consider adding some extra padding or blankets to see whether it cuts down on or increases the pet's nesting action.

Marking Territory
Dogs, being territorial creatures, mark areas to claim the spaces as theirs. They usually do this by urinating on objects. Both male and female dogs mark territory. Dogs have other ways of marking besides urination; one is by scratching at bedding. Dogs have sweat glands in their paws, which leave a scent on bedding when they scratch at it. Dogs are more likely to take to a bedding spot if it is in an area they already consider theirs, according to VPI Pet Insurance.

Outdoor Conditions
If your dog sleeps outside and has no bed, he might dig and scratch in his sleeping area in an attempt to get warmer or cooler, depending on the weather. Even if you do provide a bed outside, some dogs might prefer to dig their own holes in which to sleep, according to the ASPCA. Help your outdoor pet by providing an insulated doghouse and a bed that allows air circulation for the heat, and one with extra blankets for the cold. In extreme weather conditions, it’s best to let your dog sleep inside.

By Laura Agadoni


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

My Min Pin _needs_ to be under a blanket. It is hysterical to watch her trying to arrange it just so, struggling to get the blanket over her head without having the whole thing fall on the floor ... 1st world dog problems, lol!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow goes under her pillow - but only in the morning!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Panda is a "wrapper". ...And I didn't do this to her... she did it herself!:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh My Dog ! The pictures on this thread are hilarious! What clowns!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I LOVE all the pictures! What fun!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Panda is a "wrapper". ...And I didn't do this to her... she did it herself!:


Ha Ha! I thought at first she had sunglasses on and was looking like a real diva!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Ha Ha! I thought at first she had sunglasses on and was looking like a real diva!


Me too!

The pictures on this thread are priceless! I have to find a picture of our puppy when he lies between the back cushion and the back of the sofa, with only his little head propped up.


----------

